# Missing women in the Belleville Ontario region



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.intelligencer.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2299929.

I am posting this link ... Jessica Lloyd , 27 years old from just north of Belleville is missing since Thursday night.

Jessica is a niece of a friend of mine as well as friends with people I know.... please check out the link and be aware... 

thanks for you support and prayers...

Steve


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

God I hate stories like this, I have daughters!

I hope and pray this ends well. We should all be very concerned.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I read the article about Jessica. I'm very sorry about the stress this must be causing you. I hope you get her back safe and sound.
Best regards, Flip.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

may things work out ..I have been following the story too.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh Dear, this is a terrible thing. My thought go out to all involved and wish you luck in the search.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*hnic*

Matt Cooke spoke of the Jessica's story on Hockey Night in Canada this afternoon, during the Penguins & Canadiens game.

Matt grew up in a village a few miles up the road from where Jessica lives.

The facebook group is over 56,000 now..

Belleville Police and the OPP were canvassing all cars travelling Hwy 37 for 11 hours the other night.

we stand firm in our resovle to bring her home.

thanks for the care,concern and prayers


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not a happy ending to this one, unfortunately

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2010/02/08/12789181-qmi.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is so sad and tragic. As a father of 2 daughters I feel for the family. 

Hope they have the right guy and keep him locked up.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/ottawa/story/2010/02/08/belleville-jessica-lloyd-dead-missing.html

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yikes..... I heard that rumuor today. Once again I try and apologize ( if that's possible ) for my gender 





Mooh said:


> This is so sad and tragic. As a father of 2 daughters I feel for the family.
> 
> Hope they have the right guy and keep him locked up.
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Once again I try and apologize ( if that's possible ) for my gender


Not sure what thats supposed to mean. Crimes are not indicitave of a gender. As a man I have nothing in common with someone who would do something like this.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not a happy ending to this one, unfortunately
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2010/02/08/12789181-qmi.html


It is rare that a story like this ends happy :/ unfortunately. 

More troubling was the tone of the articles comments, that this is not one person, there are two families with lost loved ones, and may be a number of women assaulted, and possibly murdered; we may be in for another series of similar troubling discoveries.

My condolences to the family and friends as well. I also have a daughter, I hug her so tightly at times like this.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Yikes..... I heard that rumuor today. Once again I try and apologize ( if that's possible ) for my gender


 No need to. These are not male human beings as we are.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife and I heard the new today about them finding the body of your friend Jessica. We were saddened over the turn of events and didn't even know her, so we can be sure that it is so much more distressing to you and of course to her family and other friends. Please accept our condolences for losing your friend at this time. Best regards, Flip.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Heard about this too. Condolences to you and specially to the family.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Also disturbing is that , the accused is someone who has made a career out of service to his country....

as well as working at CFB Trenton, it has been a very disturbing and surreal day, when we found out that it the Base Commander....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Crossroads said:


> Also disturbing is that , the accused is someone who has made a career out of service to his country....
> 
> as well as working at CFB Trenton, it has been a very disturbing and surreal day, when we found out that it the Base Commander....


I'm so sorry for your loss. There are no words about this tragedy to convey how I feel. I'm SO disturbed by this. It calls into question everyone really! Mulder had it right. "Trust No One"


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> ... I'm SO disturbed by this. It calls into question everyone really! Mulder had it right. "Trust No One"


It's a sad, sorry comment on today's society when the motto of a fictional TV character becomes the mantra of a nation.
I can not, will not, subscribe to such a state of mind. We MUST return to a time when it was the norm to have trust in others. Trust in ones faith, community and government. However, I fear that maybe a time long in coming.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stephen W. said:


> It's a sad, sorry comment on today's society when the motto of a fictional TV character becomes the mantra of a nation.
> I can not, will not, subscribe to such a state of mind. We MUST return to a time when it was the norm to have trust in others. Trust in ones faith, community and government. However, I fear that maybe a time long in coming.


Yeah well I come from a small town it's not in my nature to be distrustful, but I have a young daughter, things just look a little scarier when you're a woman.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

it is definitely scary, Jessica was related (by marriage ) to a friend at work, and I work at CFB Trenton, and have seen Col. Williams on several occassions.

this case has hit really close to home.

However as Steven, said we need to return to a simpler time, when we could trust, and we ALL need to trust..... but first we must ALL learn to treat each other with the dignity and respect that another life deserves and requires..


my comments and thoughts from down at the Crossroads..

Steve


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stephen W. said:


> It's a sad, sorry comment on today's society when the motto of a fictional TV character becomes the mantra of a nation.
> I can not, will not, subscribe to such a state of mind. We MUST return to a time when it was the norm to have trust in others. Trust in ones faith, community and government. However, I fear that maybe a time long in coming.


I'm with you. Love thy neighbour is a good place to start, regardless of faith.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No matter how many such stories I read, I continue to trust everyone until they prove otherwise. But that's me. YMMV.

Quite apart from the obvious tragedy of the victims, what I find distressing in these cases, is the notion of people who seem like they have their act together going completely off the rails. It is early in the investigation, so I will not assume the very worst about the man apprehended. Still, when your believe that those who rise to the top in what appears to be an entirely organic and appropriate fashion (i.e., not somebody who walks in the door and is CEO two weeks later) have risen so because they are fundamentally well-adjusted people, gets trashed like this, it is dizzying.

Not nearly as tragic, but of a similar vein. At a university I attended some years back, we took great pains to attract a leading researcher in his field. The guy had a CV as long as your arm, none of it trivial work. We felt we had scored a coup snagging this guy. Part of the deal was that the university find a job for his wife, who was also a faculty member. Okay, that's a common enough practice. One day the guy heads off to a conference in the U.S., and after 2 months he hasn't returned, but invoices for stuff like roto-tillers start showing up to be billed to his research grant. (Bear in mind the guy is a psychologist.) Turns out he has taken up with another female researcher. Given the strange invoices, administration decides to enter his office in the department. What they find is that although he has been publishing research papers, they can find no trace of him having actually conducted any research; i.e., he has been fabricating results. The guy eventually becomes persona non-grata, and his contract with the university is annulled.

Now, what is so distressing is that the guy had a real and legitimate track record prior to that, built on competence and sweat. I didn't find him particularly likeable, but his work was more than respectable enough to be cited by myself and my colleagues. This is NOT the sort of person who goes off the rails, and if it can happen to someone like that, it can happen to anybody. And THAT is the most chilling part for many.

So, even if the suspect turns out to be exonerated, for a brief moment, a great many on the base and elsewhere will ask themselves "Who can I treat as a good example anymore?"....and it will bother them.


----------



## mimig (Aug 10, 2009)

*Our Prayers go now with the family*

Our prayers are now with the family, and may justice be served so they may feel a little vindicated. A loss of a child should never be felt by a loving family.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, it is amazing. I would not be surprised if there turns up a much longer trail of assaults. The "personality" of a 

Man in Power Job
Regular Travel
Planned assaults
Planned abductions
Planned murders

is one that is not uncommon in the news, and commonly enough turns out that their actions for which they are arrested are the culmination of years of practice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah well I come from a small town it's not in my nature to be distrustful, but I have a young daughter, things just look a little scarier when you're a woman.


My wife and I went for a walk this morning and we were talking about it. She said exactly the same thing. Although we live in a very nice and supposedly safe neighbourhood, I have asked her not to go walking alone in the big park near our home and she never walks alone at night.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

FlipFlopFly said:


> My wife and I went for a walk this morning and we were talking about it. She said exactly the same thing. Although we live in a very nice and supposedly safe neighbourhood, I have asked her not to go walking alone in the big park near our home and she never walks alone at night.


There really is no such thing as a "really nice neighbourhood" you should know that fly, you are from st kitts. There are not many nicer and quieter areas around here than Port, and we all know who used to live there. On the other hand, there is probably no reason for paranoia either. Common sense and normal caution should always be observed but outside of that we have to live.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> There really is no such thing as a "really nice neighbourhood" you should know that fly, you are from st kitts. There are not many nicer and quieter areas around here than Port, and we all know who used to live there. On the other hand, there is probably no reason for paranoia either. Common sense and normal caution should always be observed but outside of that we have to live.


So true, Scott, so true.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This whole thing is just a two by four to the head.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> There really is no such thing as a "really nice neighbourhood" you should know that fly, you are from st kitts. There are not many nicer and quieter areas around here than Port, and we all know who used to live there. On the other hand, there is probably no reason for paranoia either. Common sense and normal caution should always be observed but outside of that we have to live.


If it has human beings in it, it is a nice neighbourhood. If it has human beings in it, it is also a dangerous neighbourhood.

Humans are complicated. Most of the time they work out well and are a pleasure to live with and alongside of, and sometimes they are just unpredictable.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

This is so sad and tragic and, being a father of two teenage daughters, my worst nightmare. My heart goes out to the families and friends of the murdered women. It shakes one's faith in human nature that a person in such a position of power and trust could be such a despicable murderer. On one hand, I hope the police have the right man, but, on the other, I hope they don't. Such a disturbing story in so many ways.


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

Williams kept his crimes well documented with pictures found on his computer. Two murders, two bizarre sexual assaults, 48 break ins where lingerie was taken. Who knows what else he has done. Who do you trust anymore ? no one.
This all sends chills up my spine, Jessica was found just a few miles from my parents home. Jessica and Marie rest in peace!


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...asure-trove-of-photo-evidence/article1462386/


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My sister-inlaw does PSW work in Tweed. She came to my house in the fall complaining about the break ins wondering why there was no press warning people. Gee there was lots of Manpower,planes 4 wheelers etc around this neck of the woods at harvest time .. time make a change in our policing priorities.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Could be BS as it's from a tabloid, but pretty creepy if it's true.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

But also not surprising either. There have been a lot of people over the years arrested and have been show to have followed a pattern that ends with murders.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Could be BS as it's from a tabloid, but pretty creepy if it's true.


Apparently Bernardo has come forward to state that the two were "in competition" with each other. This is just a sad, nasty business........


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't put much faith in what Paul Bernardo claims. Lots of people can know each other because they are in the same place at the same time, and mutter "Yeah, what HE said". Doesn't mean they agree to meet after work and debate the most efficient and effective way of planning and carrying out crimes. I'm sure the "Toronto 18" also had buddies who were of the "Yeah! What HE said!" type, but none of them went up to Washago to do target practice.

The fact that Williams led authorities to Jessica Lloyd's body is pretty much damning evidence, I suppose. And I suppose it is also standard procedure to consider that if the guy is linked to more than one thing that does not seem like a clumsy spur of the moment crime of passion, AND he was stationed in different places, that pertinent cold cases should be resurrected to see if this case can shed any light. Doesn't mean we've stumbled onto a Canadian Ted Bundy, though. Wait until we learn more.


----------

